# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Surface Dial, tool for the creative process, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Microsoft Corporation

Home page - microsoft.com/en-us/surface/accessories/surface-dial

surface.com

Surface Dial on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft unveils the Surface Dial 

Published on Oct 26, 2016




> This nifty knob is designed to be the ultimate artist's accessory for the Surface line.

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft's Surface Dial hands on

Published on Oct 26, 2016




> The $100 hardware accessory is basically a standalone wireless knob that lets users adjust a whole bunch of different things with a turn. The hardware itself is simple, but nice. It’s got a good heft to it and a premium feel, and it glides smoothly, without offering enough give to accidentally turn too far.


"Hands-on with the Surface Dial"

by Brian Heater 
October 26, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Artist Dial

Published on Oct 27, 2016




> Surface Dial - A control wheel that attaches directly to a screen and lets artists select colors and do other chores.

----------

